# The In-ko-pah Railroad



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a video clip of Ray Dunakin's 1/24th scale railroad in San Diego, CA. It has a real Southwest narrow gauge feel to it. The video clip is one of the best I've seen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yeiCCiTwQw&feature=youtu.be

Website: http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/In-ko-pah_Railroad.html

Ray began work on this project in January 2006. The railroad is situated on steep slope behind his house. It represents a fictional, narrow gauge railroad in a rugged, rocky desert environment. After nearly two and half years of labor, the mainline of the railroad was completed and a train made the first complete lap around the layout on May 2008

There is roughly 300 feet of track, with numerous trestles, bridges and tunnels. All were scratch-built. Several structures are in place, also scratch-built. Ray also is sculpting his own scale figures, patterned after friends and family members. Only a few have been finished so far, but he plans to do many more.

The In-ko-pah Railroad was featured in the December 2011 issue of GARDEN RAILWAYS magazine. 

This railroad is one of at least seven garden railroads to be featured on the 2013 National Narrow Gauge Convention ( http://www.33rdnngc.com/ ) layout tour.
+++
Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that stonework is superb ... the natural setting, the stone bridges, stone switch houses, etc.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent! :appl::appl:
Bob


----------

